# Look what I've just bought..



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

They need some TLC, and will be asking questions when I get back home..

Guess how much..?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Twelvety ?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Does it beat Cana's deal of the day, £6 for a full machine


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Packet of crisps? Make that two!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I believe you are using the term TLC in the wrong way, ALOTLC, AFLOTLC maybe better suited?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

£173.83


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

£80 for the pair


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

£67.50 for both


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Im sticking with twelvety.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Im sticking with twelvety.


isnt that an order from a minibus of forum members all wanting a hot tasty beverage at motorway service station.


----------



## Zephyr (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought Mini type A too







for £225 cant wait for it to come.

I'd say you paid about £100 for it.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Rhys said:


> They need some TLC, and will be asking questions when I get back home..
> 
> Guess how much..?


coorrrrr dirty sex to polish up and renew. Enjoy!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Im sticking with twelvety.


Number wang


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Number wang


Possibly....


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Come on spill the beans! How much was it!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

. 2 magic beans and a rusty washer!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> . 2 magic beans and a rusty washer!


Well that's a waste of a rusty washer isn't it?

2magic beans and a toadstool would have been a bargain, but a rusty washer?

Good luck with the clean up.......

(My unbelievable bargain is at the paint shop waiting for me to collect......... Can't wait!!!)


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Two bob and a conker


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Some painfully small amount I'd guess!?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> ￡80 for the pair


Bang on!

Sold as seen, one not working - the other well abused.

Mazzer Major automatic, missing doser lid and not working.

Mazzer Super Jolly automatic, working but needs TLC, missing both hopper lids and adjuster seized (can't budge it at all and the adjuster pin is missing as well).

Took the adjuster off to look at the burrs on the Major and guess what? A lovely shiny gold colour.. Ooooo.










...and sharp!

Not the best bit...






Looks like they didn't try the hopper on before trying it. Am I pleased or what!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Good old Gumtree..

Chap said that he's had calls all morning, all wanting them delivered and he wasn't prepared to post them as he was selling for a mate.

Lucky for me it was his day off today and I was off work as well. All good things come to those who wait.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Epic epic!


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Well done mate! Only problem is which one to keep, which one to sell.......

Keep both, just in case!

You never know.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Damn I was picking them up last night but the Mrs had other things for me to do. Well done to you mate.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brewer in training said:


> Well done mate! Only problem is which one to keep, which one to sell.......
> 
> Keep both, just in case!
> 
> You never know.


Oh I'm definitely keeping the Major, need to sort the SJ out though (also needs new feet) so eventually that will be going. Not sure on the Brasilia RR45 though, as it has some damage from being dropped by the delivery company - which is why I drove from York to Derby and back to pick these up.



ridland said:


> Damn I was picking them up last night but the Mrs had other things for me to do. Well done to you mate.


Sorry mate, was an instant thing - saw the ad and contacted him straight away. No one else had bought them so off I went.

Here's my family..


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice one. How old is the Major?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in Derby, shame I didn't see the ad!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Nice one. How old is the Major?


Not sure, how do you tell from the serial number?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The first few digits indicate the year.

04xxxxxx would indicate 2004


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> The first few digits indicate the year.
> 
> 04xxxxxx would indicate 2004


It shows the serial in the vid, so will be 2011


----------



## Davnt (Mar 27, 2015)

Grats!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, I've been at it since I got home from work. I'm caked in coffee crapand need a shower.

The Major has had a near full strip down (including pulling out the bottom burr carrier) and a good clean.

It still looks scruffy on the outside but it's as clean as I can get it on the inside. Also removed the micro switches from the doser.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Rhys said:


> The Major has had a near full strip down (including pulling out the bottom burr carrier) and a good clean.


Hi Rhys

How did you remove the lower burr carrier? Not with a screw driver?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Rhys
> 
> How did you remove the lower burr carrier? Not with a screw driver?


Yes.... (and three long screws where the burrs fasten) gave each one a quarter turn in rotation. The carrier came out easy. Even under the carrier was caked, so was worthwhile doing.

It took a little while to do but I wasn't going to rush it and possibly bend the carrier.

Used a coupe of online guides I found.. Fotchbook being one.


----------

